

BlackBerry Doesn't Need to Stake Its Survival on Consumer Handsets - tanglesome
http://www.eweek.com/mobile/blackberry-doesnt-need-to-stake-its-survival-on-consumer-handsets/

======
pampa
Sorry, but this is all bullshit. Blackberry is in the business of ripping of
people. Their BBM/PIN2PIN encryption is a joke. All devices use the same
predefined AES key to 'scramble' pin messages. The only reason it is popular
in emerging markets is that you can get a bbm data plan for like 2 bucks a
month and do unlimited texting.

Their enterprise server is a pain to run, and if u try to use your BES
dataplan in roaming prepare to pay thru the nose.

